# EN: the first language I learned was / since I was born



## [R].o.x.a.n.n.e

Bonjour!

J'ai des petits problèmes avec mes temps de verbe.
J'aimerais savoir si mes phrases sont correctes:

For my part, the first language I have learned *was* French.  I have been learning it since I *was* born.  

Ou si je devrais dire:

For my part, the first language I have learned *is* French.  I have been learning it since I *am* born.  

Merci d'avance! 
Roxanne


----------



## mnewcomb71

[R].o.x.a.n.n.e;6067916 said:
			
		

> Bonjour!
> 
> J'ai des petits problèmes avec mes temps de verbe.
> J'aimerais savoir si mes phrases sont correctes:
> 
> For my part, the first language I have learned *was* French. I have been learning it since I *was* born.
> 
> Ou si je devrais dire:
> 
> For my part, the first language I have learned *is* French. I have been learning it since I *am* born.
> 
> Merci d'avance!
> Roxanne


----------



## Circeus

Définitivement au passé La confusion vient de ce que le passé composé emploie un auxiliaire au présent dans "je suis né".


----------



## Maître Capello

Circeus said:


> Définitivement au passé La confusion vient de ce que le passé composé emploie un auxiliaire au présent dans "je suis né".


La confusion provient également du fait que l'on peut employer le présent en français pour le verbe principal…

_La première langue que j'ai apprise *est* le français._


----------



## Circeus

Maître Capello said:


> La confusion provient également du fait que l'on peut employer le présent en français pour le verbe principal…
> 
> _La première langue que j'ai apprise *est* le français._



Peut-être. Personellement, j'aurait tendance à y mettre l'imparfait.


----------



## itka

> Peut-être. Personellement, j'aurait tendance à y mettre l'imparfait.


Tu dirais :_ "La première langue que j'apprenais est le français"_  ?


----------



## honeybfly

Is is not:

_The first language I learnt was French._

??


----------



## sound shift

"The first language I learnt was French" could suggest that French was the first language I mastered. It leaves open the possibility that I attempted to learn some other language before I attempted to learn French. If French was my first contact with foreign languages, I could say "French was the first language I ever studied."


----------



## mnewcomb71

I do not disagree sound shift, but the original text does not say that.


----------



## sound shift

mnewcomb71 said:


> I do not disagree sound shift, but the original text does not say that.



Ah, I see your point - "I have been learning it since I was born".


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Tu dirais :_ "La première langue que j'apprenais est le français"_  ?


Non, je pense qu'il voulait dire :_

La première langue que j'ai apprise *était* le français_…


----------



## Circeus

Maître Capello said:


> Non, je pense qu'il voulait dire :_
> 
> La première langue que j'ai apprise *était* le français_…



Exactement.


----------



## itka

Oui, bien sûr ! C'est mieux comme ça !


----------



## [R].o.x.a.n.n.e

Merci beaucoup tout le monde!


----------

